# kelp pickles



## RangerRichard

Hola. Jo visc en Alaska, a la costa sud-est, on els _kelp pickles_ són una delicadesa local. El meu intent de traduir-lo és "varec [varecs?] en escabetx." Què opineu?

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_te_UpHgWccI/TK4-OvsdWtI/AAAAAAAAADE/9BzLzjcbESQ/s1600/Pickle_Os.jpg

Gràcies

Ranger Richard


----------



## ernest_

Hola Ranger,

La teva traducció no em sembla malament, però tinc algun dubte. Segons la foto, no sembla que el _kelp_ sigui en escabetx; l'escabetx és oli i vinagre i es fa servir per conservar. Per altra banda, varec (em sembla que és una paraula que només coneixen els mariners) no sé si es refereix a un tipus concret d'alga o a les algues en general. Com que no sóc expert en algues no et puc ajudar, no sé si el _kelp_ és un tipus d'alga que també viu al mar Mediterrani (en aquest cas, potser té un altre nom) o només es troba al Pacífic (en aquest cas, potser no s'hauria de traduir).

Salutacions.


----------



## RangerRichard

Ernest:

Molt interessant. Sembla com si el català no té una paraula genèrica per "pickling" com existeix en anglès. Com que els _kelp pickles _són confitats en vinagre, l'expressió més propera en català potser seria "envinagrat" o "en vinagre."

"Kelp" és encara més difícil. La paraula no es refereix a una espècies específica de les algues. Els_ kelp_ _pickles_ estan fets amb _bull kelp_ (_Nereocystis luetkeana_), que no té un nom vulgar en català. Kelp d'acord amb Wikitionary és "quelpo" en castellà i "varec" en català:

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/kelp

Termcat (www.termcat.cat) produeix els següents resultats per varec:

ca varec, n m 
es kelp 
es varec 
fr varech 
it varecchi 
en kelp

Tot i això, com que "kelp" és un terme general per a molts tipus d'algues brunes, sembla que "algues en vinagre" seria una traducció adequada també, no? Com sona? Exòtica?


----------



## ernest_

Ranger,



RangerRichard said:


> Molt interessant. Sembla com si el català no té una paraula genèrica per "pickling" com existeix en anglès. Com que els _kelp pickles _són confitats en vinagre, l'expressió més propera en català potser seria "envinagrat" o "en vinagre."



Ah, si són confitats en vinagre, llavors diria que sí que es pot dir en escabetx. A mi, el que em feia dubtar és la foto, perquè tenia la impressió que no eren en escabetx... normalment el menjar en escabetx queda oliós. Però potser m'equivoco! La diferència entre "en escabetx" i "en vinagre" no la tinc clara.



> "Kelp" és encara més difícil. La paraula no es refereix a una espècies específica de les algues. Els_ kelp_ _pickles_ estan fets amb _bull kelp_ (_Nereocystis luetkeana_), que no té un nom vulgar en català. Kelp d'acord amb Wikitionary és "quelpo" en castellà i "varec" en català:
> 
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/kelp
> 
> Termcat (www.termcat.cat) produeix els següents resultats per varec:
> 
> ca varec, n m
> es kelp
> es varec
> fr varech
> it varecchi
> en kelp



Segons el diccionari normatiu, varec són algues que el mar arrossega a la platja, o també algues que algú talla. Trobo que aquesta definició és una mica confúsa  Personalment, no l'havia sentit mai aquesta paraula.



> Tot i això, com que "kelp" és un terme general per a molts tipus d'algues brunes, sembla que "algues en vinagre" seria una traducció adequada també, no? Com sona? Exòtica?



Sí, intuïtivament, jo també diria "algues en escabetx" o "algues en vinagre". S'entén bé, tot i que la dieta mediterrània no inclou algues, i per tant és un plat exòtic. Una altra opció és dir "kelp pickles" i explicar què és.


----------



## RangerRichard

ernest_ said:


> S'entén bé, tot i que la dieta mediterrània no inclou algues.



La dieta nord-americana no inclou algues!

-RR


----------



## ACQM

Només dir que sí que hi ha molta diferència entre "en vinagre" i "en escabetx". "En vinagre" es posen els cogombrets, les tàperes, les cebetes, etc. es una conserva en cru en vinagre, aigua i sal. Per fer un escabetx cal cuinar el peix o la carn en una barreja abundant d'oli i vinagre durant molta estona i sovint s'hi afegeixen herbes aromàtiques.

La paraula "varec" no ajudarà gaire que t'entengui ningú, perquè no es gaire emprada (com a mínim entre els qui no som de mar), així que "algues en vinagre" o "algues en conserva" és una forma fàcil de referir-s'hi. Pots dir: "Els kelp pickles son unes algues en vinagre/conserva típiques d'Alaska".


----------



## RangerRichard

S'ha d'entendre que els kelp pickes s'utilitzen en lloc dels cogombres en vinagre en moltes parts d'Alaska (amb hamburgueses, per exemple). Per tant ajudaria la construcció en paral·lel: cogombres en vinagre, així algues en vinagre.


----------



## Mmart

escabetx = oli i vinagre a parts iguals (generalment) + espècies
encurtit = només vinagre + espècies

Jo diria "algues encurtides".

I veient la foto, vénen ganes de tastar-les!


----------

